# Food for fish



## AndresDavis (7 Nov 2021)

Hi guys, what do you usually feed your fish? I wonder if there is a kind of fish food that shall least affect the water. I can build things up but I'm really lazy to clean up :/ so I want to keep the water as clean as possible. Do you have any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 
Welcome to UKAPS. 

Could we have a picture of the tank? It will just make life a bit easier in trying to answer your question.


AndresDavis said:


> but I'm really lazy to clean up :/ so I want to keep the water as clean as possible.


I'd address that first. When you say the "_water as clean as possible_" what exactly do you mean?


AndresDavis said:


> Do you have any suggestions?


Live food that will survive in the tank. It is going to depend on the size of the fish, but food/<"tank janitors"> like Daphnia, Blackworms (_Lumbriculus_), _Asellus, Crangonyx_ and snails (if you have fish that will eat baby snails).  After that it is really down to portion size just feed enough food so that the fish eat it all.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Onoma1 (16 Nov 2021)

Darrel is absolutely correct. I would suggest focusing on the right food for your fish in the correct amounts. I use the following on addition to live food (bought from ebay):

TA Aquaculture provide a good range of foods which are tailored for particular types of fish. The owners (Tim and Debbie) can provide advice and their foods for corydorus are superb.

@Aquarium Gardens recommended Dennerle Nano Fish Food to me and this seems to work particularly well for smaller tetras.

I would also recommend Repashy Fishfood Soilent Green for your Otocinclus and other members of your 'clean up crew' who require a specialised algae based food.

This  thread will provide you with information from other people on the forum.


----------



## AlecF (16 Nov 2021)

That TA Aquaculture is a useful link, thanks.


----------



## Angus (16 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> TA Aquaculture provide a good range of foods which are tailored for particular types of fish. The owners (Tim and Debbie) can provide advice and their foods for corydorus are superb.


How do you purchase botanicals off that site? they have a good choice on dried foods and blocks, but there seems to be no checkout buttons for the botanicals, if you know them, might be worth popping a message.


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Nov 2021)

Hi @AndresDavis 

You are right to be concerned about polluting the tank water. Many processed fish foods contain a high level of phosphate but the manufacturers rarely, if ever, disclose this information. As Darrel (@dw1305) suggests, it is probably best to use live foods. Failing that, have you considered frozen foods? There is a good choice - Daphnia, Cyclops, Brine Shrimp, etc. You should be able to obtain these from your LFS. It goes without saying that some fish are 'meat-eaters', some are herbivores, etc. In order to determine the correct choice for your fish, I suggest you take a look at:






						Seriously Fish — Feeling fishy?
					






					seriouslyfish.com
				




JPC


----------



## Angus (16 Nov 2021)

> Hi @AndresDavis
> 
> You are right to be concerned about polluting the tank water. Many processed fish foods contain a high level of phosphate but the manufacturers rarely, if ever, disclose this information. As Darrel (@dw1305) suggests, it is probably best to use live foods. Failing that, have you considered frozen foods? There is a good choice - Daphnia, Cyclops, Brine Shrimp, etc. You should be able to obtain these from your LFS. It goes without saying that some fish are 'meat-eaters', some are herbivores, etc. In order to determine the correct choice for your fish, I suggest you take a look at:
> 
> ...


Great advice JPC and i will second that i use Seriouslyfish for a LOT of reading. .
Myself, i use in order of regularity:
Frozen 5 in 1 blocks.
Tetra discus granules(which are quite a 'dirty' feed but provides great fish colour)
Vitalis tropical granules (a 'cleaner' granule)
live foods when i can be bothered to go and get them (same days as fish deliveries to shops or refridgerated)
Wafers, blanched veggies, repashy blocks or a leaf on a clip.
Hikari mini bites (tiny weeny things for small fish)
Fluval bug bytes
Obviously this changes with stocking and tanks i've got going.



> I can build things up but I'm really lazy to clean up :/


Most times fishkeeping doesn't work like this, i recommend you check out foo the flowerhorns Least possible maintenance tank,  i would say thats about the simplest planted tank your going to get away with, not cleaning and not changing water leads to one thing, and that is problems.


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Nov 2021)

Angus said:


> live foods when i can be bothered to go and get them (same days as fish deliveries to shops or refridgerated)


Hi @Angus 

Have you tried raising live foods such as Daphnia, Artemia (Brine Shrimp), Moina...the list goes on? Can't get fresher than that and it's rewarding to do this. And, if raising fry, live foods is all they'll eat with some species of fish.

JPC


----------



## Angus (16 Nov 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Angus
> 
> Have you tried raising live foods such as Daphnia, Artemia (Brine Shrimp), Moina...the list goes on? Can't get fresher than that and it's rewarding to do this. And, if raising fry, live foods is all they'll eat with some species of fish.
> 
> JPC


i do raise artemia but that's about it... and i really only use it for conditioning but as i scale up i'll probably just end up feeding artemia 24/7 also i do some infusoria and green water.
Artemia capsules are also very expensive and hard to find compared to when i was doing them a few years back.
Gus. x


----------

